# Goat tongue hanging out



## thorneridge (May 10, 2013)

I have a nanny goat that I have had about a month. Tonight at feeding her tongue is hanging out to the side. She has been out grazing all day. She ate her grain. Seems fine but her tongue is hanging out she keeps licking her mouth. She has drool commingling out to. Her eye lids are pink


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

How weird. Does she have anything inside her mouth, like a foxtail or sticker? Maybe she ate something bitter? Is she acting 'bucky'?


----------



## thorneridge (May 10, 2013)

Looked in mouth could not find anything wrong. Her tongue just sticking out the side of mouth and sometimes she licks all around


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Is it swollen? The only other thing I am thinking is a breathing issue. How is she, mentally?


----------



## thorneridge (May 10, 2013)

She is breathing fine, she acts normal. I have no idea what is wrong


----------



## Moonlight (Mar 10, 2013)

Is she sitting raised up on her knees? Trying to avoid putting weight on her stomachs?


----------



## Moonlight (Mar 10, 2013)

She could just have a slight stomach ach.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Might be Listeriosis,start penicillin every six hours for three to five days, then daily for an additional seven days.*
If you want a vet to help with treatment or to direct you, I would do so.

http://www.jackmauldin.com/diseases.html


----------



## thorneridge (May 10, 2013)

Ok I started the *penicillin. I hope it helps if not will take her to see vet Tuesday morning. She still acts the same as yesterday no changes. She is still eating grain and grass.*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she?


----------



## thorneridge (May 10, 2013)

She is better her tongue is back in her mouth. She seems to be doing fine


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh, that is terrific to hear, good work.


----------



## Moonlight (Mar 10, 2013)

Glad to hear that


----------

